# Replacement Nibs



## Bman40 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am going to be replacing nibs on some Churchill and Junior Retro FP's...

can someone please tell me where to buy them? 

thanks

Barry


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of nibs are you looking for?


----------



## Bman40 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have seen references to nibs by dcbluesman and "Anthony".

I was hoping for links to their web pages or something, and maybe a tip or two on what to look for.

thankx


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 29, 2007)

Barry - I carry 18k gold nibs for the Churchill (large) and the Retro (small).  The large nibs come in Fine Medium and Broad tips and are $70 each or $55 each if you buy 5 or more.  I add $100 to the price of a pen for this nib.  The small nibs are available in Medium and Fine tips and are priced at $40 each or $35 each if you buy 5 or more.  I add $75 to the price of a pen for this nib.  Here are photos.











(Photos by Gerry Rhoades)

If you are interested, email me through the forum.

NOTE TO ALL:  The small nibs are nearly gone and I will not get another shipment until the first of the year.  Please plan accordingly.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to add that I have a Fountain Pen Maker's Starter kit, including (1) large nib, (1) small nib, (1) long squeeze-type converter, (1) short squeeze-type converter, (1) bottle of Private Reserve ink and (1) pack of 12-cartridges of Private Reserve ink for $120 shipped in the U.S. (Outside the US the price is $125 to cover the additional postage). [8D]


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 1, 2007)

Not to step on Lou's toes, but if you are looking for replacement steel nibs, CSA's replacement nibs for $6 are fine, but you will have to unscrew the nib/feed from the nib holder since the nibs come in a regular gold plated nib holder that I think is ugly.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 1, 2007)

Barry,

You can buy the inexpensive nibs and holders from Craft Supply as mentioned above and if they are ugly to you, just turn away the ugly part and make your own holder to match your pen!  I've done several now and think it adds a nice touch to the pen.  And if you want to go first class, get a couple of Lou's gold nibs just in case the customer wants to upgrade.


----------

